# Days off for eid??



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

HI there!
Just got here 2 months ago...
What is the rule about days off for a full time maid for this eid?? 
How many days off should we give her?
Thanks!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You give your maid days off?? 

My nanny is taking her usual Friday off and then we've got a couple of small trips planned together during the week. If we didn't have anything planned, she would probably take a day off in between to go for a picnic with her friends. She does that every year.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There is no rule but give her the 3 days everyone else is getting.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude, maids aren't human beings... work her harder and if you have no work for her to do, then loan her out to friends to utilize.... my maid is done cleaning my small apartment, so I loaned her to my friends with a villa. She is going to have fun cleaning a 4 bedroom villa while we drink, smoke, and engage in conversation (laughter will be heard and had by all)...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I would give her at least 2 days, let her have a long weekend...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I got the whole week 

Germany/France/Spain here I come!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Dude, maids aren't human beings... work her harder and if you have no work for her to do, then loan her out to friends to utilize.... my maid is done cleaning my small apartment, so I loaned her to my friends with a villa. She is going to have fun cleaning a 4 bedroom villa while we drink, smoke, and engage in conversation (laughter will be heard and had by all)...



...dont know whether you read it, but some agencies that supply maids were recommending that boses dont give their maids a day off the first few months at least, and when they do eventually to not let them leave home....

Of course it can all be excused with "at least she has a job, she shouldnt complain..."


----------



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the (funny..) advice..!!! Still don't know what to do though..!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does she normally get a day off a week or a day and a half or ... (cough) two days off a week? Many of the individuals I know are getting a week off. And I dont think a one of them works half as hard as most the 'maids' that I have met. Your maid more then deserves probly to have a day or two extra off as well.

If your maid is a muslim, I can suggest that maybe giving her a bit extra and maybe even (gasp) take her/him shopping so he/she can dress up for the celebrations in new clothing.

If someone is new to the middle east or to islam, a read up on Eid al-Adha would be in order. It is a chance for those who are new to the holiday, to become a bit more familiar.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Everybody will be on Hols 4th-8th ... which also means more mess around the house. 
But its up to you to decide how many days of that should you give as day-off's.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Does she normally get a day off a week or a day and a half or ... (cough) two days off a week? Many of the individuals I know are getting a week off. And I dont think a one of them works half as hard as most the 'maids' that I have met. Your maid more then deserves probly to have a day or two extra off as well.
> 
> If your maid is a muslim, I can suggest that maybe giving her a bit extra and maybe even (gasp) take her/him shopping so he/she can dress up for the celebrations in new clothing.
> 
> If someone is new to the middle east or to islam, a read up on Eid al-Adha would be in order. It is a chance for those who are new to the holiday, to become a bit more familiar.


If your maid is Muslim, she definitely deserves time off. I honestly doubt people will do that though. They need the maids to watch over the kids while they enjoy some "alone" time! They are on holiday after all!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> ...dont know whether you read it, but some agencies that supply maids were recommending that boses dont give their maids a day off the first few months at least, and when they do eventually to not let them leave home....
> 
> Of course it can all be excused with "at least she has a job, she shouldnt complain..."


I was being sarcastic (thus the red lettering)...

Why would work someone 24/7 for months at a time? There is only so much a human being can do and everyone should be treated with dignity and fairness. Sadly, I think it is the Arab and Indian bosses that take advantage of their maids and nannies more so than any other group. I have seen some Indian and Arab women damn near beat their maids.... 

They have a job and shouldn't complain is a horrible excuse... if somebody actually thinks like that, then they are pathetic human beings. 

I don't have a maid and for the foreseeable future, don't anticipate getting one....

To the OP... it is up to you, you need to decide what you think is fair.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

creative4art said:


> Everybody will be on Hols 4th-8th ... which also means more mess around the house.
> But its up to you to decide how many days of that should you give as day-off's.


If this was meant as tongue in cheek sarcasm, then like. If it meant as reasoning as to why not to give extra time off... 

*dislike dislike dislike dislike*


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is not aimed directly at the OP, but in answer to comments on this thread.

People,

Get your feet back on the ground.

She is a maid, not a slave. Treat her as such.

She is employed by you. Unless you are going to pay her extra for working public holidays, or give her days of in lieu (as other employers do), give her the same time off as the private sector have been awarded.

Jeez, how people change when they become an expat. 

Remember where you are from............


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> This is not aimed directly at the OP, but in answer to comments on this thread.
> 
> People,
> 
> ...


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If this was meant as tongue in cheek sarcasm, then like. If it meant as reasoning as to why not to give extra time off...
> 
> *dislike dislike dislike dislike*


Something tells me it was meant as reasoning why NOT to give time off. It's amazing, people come to Dubai and forget to clean up after their own mess!


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If this was meant as tongue in cheek sarcasm, then like. If it meant as reasoning as to why not to give extra time off...
> 
> *dislike dislike dislike dislike*


Help explain things better, First line was just thinking out loud as to what you can look forward on a holiday if you are at home with kids. 
Second line was expressing right to the person to make a decision on his/her own irrespective of comments here, because they know their situations better. 

I do not know how that sounds sarcastic.

Geez. Relax.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Something tells me it was meant as reasoning why NOT to give time off. It's amazing, people come to Dubai and forget to clean up after their own mess!


Easy on the assumptions and resulting judgements.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

creative4art said:


> Easy on the assumptions and resulting judgements.


Erm.....you're on the internet. People will assume and judge you for whatever you say and there really is nothing you can do about it so get over it. 

:focus:


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

If one of your employer's didn't give you the 3 days off, i bet most people on here would be up in arms. 
3 days off for your maid should be normal. Everyone needs a little vac time. And like someone else said maybe take them out before Eid and get them a nice dress to wear if they are a Muslim who celebrates Eid.

Doing something kind to someone and not expecting anything in return from them goes along way.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Gone are those days when an honest query would just be answered without being judged or over-assessed. 

It was just a question. I do not know why everyone is being so uptight about it or assuming that the owner of the thread or anyone answering is a "slave driver" irrespective of if they give holidays or not. 

Wow. 

I mean... 

Wow! 

Happy Holidays! Laterz!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

creative4art said:


> I do not know why everyone is being so uptight about it or assuming that the owner of the thread or anyone answering is a "slave driver" irrespective of if they give holidays or not.
> !


If someone doesnt feel like they should give holidays to an EMPLOYEE, then they fall into the 'slave driver' category. They should be called out as such non stop, continuously. Even though I dont overall have an issue with locals who treat their maids less then stellar as is hard to change a mentality that is engrained in them that they are there to SERVE them and they are doing them a favor by employing them, it is the expats who come and are so quick to just fall right in line with this mentality that I wish to strangle. See womans expat site for references NON STOP.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If someone doesnt feel like they should give holidays to an EMPLOYEE, then they fall into the 'slave driver' category. They should be called out as such non stop, continuously. Even though I dont overall have an issue with locals who treat their maids less then stellar as is hard to change a mentality that is engrained in them that they are there to SERVE them and they are doing them a favor by employing them, it is the expats who come and are so quick to just fall right in line with this mentality that I wish to strangle. See womans expat site for references NON STOP.


I agree to this mentality that you are referring to, but again, it is not the topic of this thread. Lets be the better person and not hijack an honest little thread by carrying on the conversation to a derogatory direction. 

Keep it simple.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> This is not aimed directly at the OP, but in answer to comments on this thread.
> 
> People,
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone in here has actually supported not giving the maid time off. 

For whatever reason, the labor law doesnt fix any timings/holidays for maids, so an employer can make one work 18 hrs a day and still not break the law.

Personally i feel the OP should give her at least 2 days off, and 3 if she is a Muslim (because she wont be getting days off during Christmas)


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

This is what a western expat feels on the same issue, I am actually glad that people in this forum are more "enlightened" than the average maid owner




_You are not SUPPOSED to give full-time workers Eid off. If that was the case the mall, gas stations and every store in the region would be closed. Unless she is Muslim (then you may consider) it is another excuse for her to get as many days off paid as she can. We were new to Dubai last year and perhaps you are too if you are asking? Not sure. But I have learned a TON about how it works here this year with my own maid and basically you will be taken for every single possible little favor and allowance under the sun if you allow it. _

... in the place where this discussion is going on, a number of prople are happily pointing out that maids are ""Domestic Servants" and not entitled to days off as the labor law doesnt cover them....

Some people really have their heads in the sky thanks to their expat package....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> This is what a western expat feels on the sam issue, I am actually glad that people in this forum are more "enlightened" than the average maid owner
> 
> _You are not SUPPOSED to give full-time workers Eid off. If that was the case the mall, gas stations and every store in the region would be closed. Unless she is Muslim (then you may consider) it is another excuse for her to get as many days off paid as she can. We were new to Dubai last year and perhaps you are too if you are asking? Not sure. But I have learned a TON about how it works here this year with my own maid and basically you will be taken for every single possible little favor and allowance under the sun if you allow it. _


Can only guess at straws where this came from....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm guessing the same place where people think it's ok to not give time off because everyone being at home means more mess and God Forbid we get our freshly manicured nails dirty cleaning after our own children!


----------

